# what is graphic design ?



## kpageproductions (May 4, 2015)

Graphic design is art. It involves a creativity


and systematic plan to solve a problem or achieve certain objectives, with the use of images and picture. 


It is visual communication and the aesthetic expression of concepts and ideas using various graphic elements and tools.

(link removed by moderator)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Putting links into your post to promote your own website is not something we allow. We have paid advertisers and free self promotion is unfair to them. Members may contact you privately if they are interested or you may put the link in your signature line (however you may not continually reference it as that is considered self promotion/advertising). Thank you.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I really really hate spam.. ROTFLOL!

D


----------

